

History of Pancreatic Cancer Research - zorse
https://sciencescape.org/field/130881409

======
tosseraccount
Very interesting. An alternative tool is CGWB Trawler at
[https://cgwb.nci.nih.gov/cgi-bin/trawler](https://cgwb.nci.nih.gov/cgi-
bin/trawler)

The URL is hackable : [https://cgwb.nci.nih.gov/cgi-
bin/trawler?q=Pancreatic%20Neop...](https://cgwb.nci.nih.gov/cgi-
bin/trawler?q=Pancreatic%20Neoplasm)

Sadly, many journals hide behind pay walls. Ironic given that much of the
research is publicly funded.

These DEEP SEARCH tools are a great idea.

~~~
zorse
Very cool. Sciencescape built a ton of these field visualizations that cover a
bunch of topics (genes, cells, diseases, etc). The pay wall issue is a non-
starter in my mind: public funds -> publicly accessible data.. or at least
thats how i think it should be...

